# Where do your tools go in your shop?



## DavidTTU (Dec 3, 2013)

I have a one car garage workshop that I recently removed an interior wall on which gave me another 8×8 room to work with. 
I have three tools that I am looking to add to my shop in this room. A 14" bandsaw, A floor drill press, and a jointer. I would also like to squeeze cabinet storage along one of these walls.

Do bandsaws/drill presses work well in the corner of a shop? Would I be better off putting the bandsaw along one of my long exterior walls? How do you have your tools arranged and setup? I know this is a common topic and have done some research, just hoping to hear from a few current LJ's on their setup.

Cheers!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have my DP in a corner, and it's OK. I still have to move it out on occasion because the pieces are too long for the area, but the DP is on a mobile base so it's not that bad. The BS, though, wouldn't work in a corner for me. Most of the time I'm resawing and the longer pieces pretty much dictate a little more room. It's also on a mobile base, so I can tuck it up against the wall when not in use.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have my bandsaw, drill press and jointer on wheels. The bandsaw gets used more lately so it is "parked" such that I usually don't have to move it. Jointer rolls out easily as does the planer when I am preparing stock. Drill press is out of the way, but unless I have to do pieces that require a lot of clearance to the SIDES of the drill press, I don't have to move that either. My shop is 16×24 I've rearranged it a couple times because the things I do in the shop changed a bit so the arrangement changes to suit. If stuff is on wheels this is pretty easy.

AND…. I can open the french doors if we're having a party, roll all the tools to the perimeter, and set up seating or buffet in the shop. I don't have to hide the fact that it's my shop. It's kind of obvious it's not a pool cabana, but we're pretty casual here and it's never been an issue.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Another vote for putting these tools on wheels. The one car garage scenario is similar to a small basement workshop as I have. I have Harbor Freight mobile bases on my bandsaw, drill press, and other "stationary" tools. The jointer I own has a build in mobile base. With my set up I wheel out the tool to use and wheel back up against the wall when done. This helps to keep the most amount of floor space available for assembly or other tasks. 
v
http://www.harborfreight.com/300-lb-capacity-mobile-base-95288.html


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

+1, budget for mobile bases, all of mine are on wheels, and while I dream of a barn with a concrete floor to keep my tools set up in, I need about an hour to 2 at the beginning and end of a project for set up and put away. if/when you've got a miter saw, I'd find the most centered space along one wall for that, it always seems to be the one tool that is always needed for the quick cuts.


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

All of my stationary tools are on mobile bases. It's no big deal to move them out to an area that gives me the space I need to use them. When not in use, they get rolled back to their designated area. My shop is 18' X 24' and when I built my shop, I thought that would be plenty of room. It looked huge with nothing it it. Funny how fast you run out of room once you put your tools into that big empty space. On a side note..Mobile bases also makes it a lot easier to clean up the shop.


----------



## thor2015 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a 2 car garage but it may as well be a 1 car because 1 of the cars is currently disabled. My table saw and my miter saw are both on wheels and can be folded and tucked away.

The thing I like about having my large tools on wheels (my drill press is not because I am concerned about it being unstable and unsafe on wheels) is that I can move them to the garage door and point the dust collection ports outside. I plan on getting a shop vac but for now this prevents the tools from blowing dust everywhere. Granted, you will get some blowing back in to the shop from the wind that will have to be cleaned now and again but the dust will not coat your garage as quickly. When the tools are not in use I tuck them away against the wall.


----------



## DavidTTU (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for the great responses so far. I do plan on having these tools on mobile bases. But my shop is big enough that they can have a semi permanent home as well. I believe I will put the bandsaw and the longer run of the wall, and the drill press in towards the corner. Thanks for all the suggestions, would love to hear more.


----------



## DGunn (Feb 14, 2008)

I think you have it right, if you need to put one in a corner, pick the drill press. As long as it has a mobile base, you can move it when you need to drill longer pieces.

I have a one car garage with those tools. You can see the layout on my blog.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm allowed to occupy about half of our two car garage. Grizzly's website has a neat shop layout tool that allows you to experiment with locations pretty much to scale. It sure is easier than trial and error.


----------

